# German Rams Love?



## lukehouse356 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a 29 gallon tank with 4 cory catfish an angel fish two sword tails (one male one female) an angel fish, a bristle nose pleco and a starlight pleco, an i just got two veild german rams hopefully one male one female, i was just wondering what there courtship "dance" is like, one of the rams will get sideways in front of the other and flare its fins and just get in the others face then chase it around. is this aggression because they are both males or is this courtship?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lukehouse356 said:


> I have a 29 gallon tank with 4 cory catfish an angel fish two sword tails (one male one female) an angel fish, a bristle nose pleco and a starlight pleco, an i just got two veild german rams hopefully one male one female, i was just wondering what there courtship "dance" is like, one of the rams will get sideways in front of the other and flare its fins and just get in the others face then chase it around. is this aggression because they are both males or is this courtship?


sounds like its probably two of the same sex females will fight also. rams form mated pairs for life so they will spend all day everyday right by eachothers side. females will have a purple belly and males wont here is a male female pair u can see the purple belly on the smaller one. http://media.photobucket.com/image/female gbr/Bedepo/CopyofP7031764.jpg


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

agression and courtship look a lot alike. You have a pair when they cooperate to drive off other fish.


----------

